# 18 Wheels of Steel: American Long Haul



## beefers1

Hey, has anyone tried the new 18WoS game yet? I'm thinking of getting it, and if you think it's good, let me know. I'll get a demo of it as soon as my new parts come in.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

That company and my computer don't seem to agree. I had 2 of their games (18WOS Overhaulin and Bus Driver) and they both crashed ... often, very often. Maybe it was my computer ....


----------



## beefers1

i had haulin' on my old computer and it worked perfectly, even below MINIMUM system requirements and with the graphics settings turned up. Like i said, it broke down, so i'll have to wait for my new parts to ship, then i'll get a demo of it. But i would still like to hear anyone else's experiences with the game. and: jack, it's Haulin', not Overhaulin'.


----------



## kungen8547

hey. Great game this one. But i have a problem with hiring other drivers to my fleet. I read the manual, and it tells me to drive to the nearest hotel\motel, and that i can hire drivers there. But i still cant figure it out! Anyone that can help me with this one?


----------



## beefers1

me neither. i got the full version, and in a hotel, the only option it gives is to advance time (sleep).


----------



## cmorrow

I believe you have to buy a truck before you can hire a driver. Don't forget that it'll take 24 hours to transport after you've bought it (not sure if you can hire driver within that 24 hour window or not). Once you've hired your first driver, seems to me that you must have delivered a minimum number of loads before hiring additional drivers, i.e., 3 was the default number of loads for Haulin' (and I suspect it's the same for ALH). Not sure about the role of the CB - talking with other drivers. :4-dontkno

BOL - let us know what happens! :wink:

Chris


----------



## beefers1

dang. at my rate of delivery, i doubt i'll ever get enough money. plus the 65mph speed limit is aggravatingly slow (the last time i went across the border, down I-5, it was 75, and even then, everyone was driving at 80-90mph), and my truck can't even go that fast. Takes me 2 days in-game just to get from Vancouver to Seattle.


----------



## kolevich

I have played Hard Truck: 18 Wheels of Steel and 18 Wheels of Steel: Across America. I liked it but in some time it became boring. What's new in American Long Haul? Are there any changes in graphics? In scenario?
Or there are just new cities and some new trucks, nothing more?


----------



## beefers1

Well, the graphics are definitely improved. you can see drivers in their cars, and there are more vehicle models. Lampposts are now destructible, and if you knock them down they can create a serious traffic jam. Cars behave more realistically, and so are traffic laws. You no longer get penalized for running a yellow light, but i still wish that you can turn right through a red light (i'm pretty sure it's legal in most states and provinces).


----------



## paul 1234

can anyone help me i want to hire a driver but i cant seem to be able to in the hotels what am i doing wrong


----------



## Face-LMT

paul 1234 said:


> can anyone help me i want to hire a driver but i cant seem to be able to in the hotels what am i doing wrong


I think it just happens after you get so far into the game. I was wondering that myself until I stopped in a hotel in Seattle after a delivery and I finally meet one and was able to hire him. But he does not have a truck so now I guess I need to make enough money now to buy him a truck.


----------



## beefers1

yep. But i'd rather do all the driving myself. much more scenic.


----------



## kman2323

i recently purchased 18 WoS long haul and i hooked up my steering wheel and pedals. Only problem is that i when i push disable on steering axis etc, it wont turn work so i go back to the settings and the disable icon comes on again.. is there a way to keep it off for good


----------



## beefers1

umm... this game is designed for keyboard control, as there really isn't any racing aspect to it that requires precision.


----------



## rich.bronson

The graphics are definitely better but I'm still not a huge fan of this game.


----------



## Shlont

Hey fellow truckers. This game can be a lot of fun. I love it to bits. But it does have some quirks. I don't really dig how traffic slows to 20mph as soon as you approach an exit or a service station, what-not. But, the graphics are still totally beautiful. Except, there seem to be less cloud formations in this version than earlier ones such as PTTM. 

So, then. It appears that in order to hire a new driver, you have to deliver cargoes. So, when you get sick of waiting to deliver 3 or so cargoes between hiring, the best option to increase your hiring power is to hack your game file. 

This is how to do it. 

Go to the directory where your 18 WoS American Long Haul folder is at. Usually, this will be in My Documents. Else, proceed to run a search and track it down. Then enter this folder and locate the folder named "Save." 

Enter this folder, and observe- there will be a bunch of folders, each with a number, representing each saved game. Enter the saved game folder representing the game you wish to "hack". 

In my case, this is folder 1. (You can check to see which game is saved in the numbered folder by opening that folder, and then opening "info.sii". This file will show such information as 



> SiiNunit
> {
> save_container : _nameless.11CA.78A0 {
> name: Mitchell
> map_path: "/map/america4.mbd"
> economy_path: "/home/save/3/game.sii"
> time: 45203
> file_time: 1207098928
> }
> 
> }


The "name: Mitchell" line shows the name under which this particular game has been saved). 

Alright, enough distractions. 

To mod the game file (with no ill effects at all, just immediate hiring power), then open "game.sii" in the approriate saved game folder. (Open with any text editing program- such as notepad or Word). Then find the line that says:

"cargos_till_next_hire:"

there will be a space after the colon and then a number. This tells the game how many drops you have to make before being allowed to hire a new driver. Change this number to anything you want. 0 will allow you to hire a guy next time you stop at a hotel. As far as I know, you can only hire from hotels. 

Make sure you have a truck purchased for your driver, and a trailer. If you don't have enough money to do that, why not give yourself a few million? In the file "game.sii" find the line that says "money_account:" change the value after the space to anything you want. I liked giving myself 50,000,000 (dollars) the other day, after prism crashed, and my game.sii file was corrupted. 

While you're in the file, you can also cancel any loans you have. I haven't tested this yet, but you could probably reverse engineer loans so that you have a regular income coming to you!

Alright, so that takes care of hiring. Save your changes, and close the file and folders, and you're set to go. 

Keypoints: 

1. Make sure you CLOSE 18WoS before mod'ing the game.sii file.

2. Unless you want to really do some hacking, then you will have to repeat this process after each hire, because the "cargos_till_next_hire" field will be reset in the file. Still, hacking this file before you start up your game each time is better than driving hours and hours and wondering when you will cross a driver to hire. :0\

3. If you feel this spoils the natural flow of the game, then of course do not apply any changes. Just play on as per usual. 

4. If you're little brother annoys you because he's always playing 18WoS when you want to, then you could hack his file, and make sure that "cargos_till_next_hire" for his saved game reads something like 36,000, or whatever value will still play. You can also alter his loans and stuff, and then he will be so jaded by the game, he won't want to play any more- giving you plenty more time at the wheel. ;-)

...Not that I'm talking from personal experience!


----------



## beefers1

Umm... I'm sure there're people here that want to do it WITHOUT cheating. Though it would be nice if someone found a way to change the highway speed limit to around 75mph, instead of the 65 it is now.


----------



## volks

How do we start i go in contract and i dont have any $ at the side of the companies.

thx


----------



## beefers1

i really don't know, sorry.

btw, i just learned that the limit for trucks in the U.S. actually IS 65mph. so i guess that would be realistic.


----------



## lvsb

hi
i have a problem whit american long haul,

when i want to pick up a new trailer after i accept the job, these trailers dont seem to fit on my truck, i cant get under it so i can connect it. maybe anyone know this problem

cya 
lvsb


----------



## beefers1

you have to press T to attach the trailer. and what do you mean, get under it? you just have to reverse it in the proper position.


----------



## jcrew1

My game didn't come with a manual, I am not sure how to play, contracts etc.. does anyone know where I can download it, I have googled it and no luck


----------



## Cruise105

I just recently bought this game. I love it. I started out with the Frisk Coronado, but now I own a few other trucks. Is there a way to change the truck I am driving? I really want to drive a truck with a better paint job than the one I am driving. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Cruise105

Also the game continuously jumps. Like it is skipping. Is there a way that I can stop it from doing this. It is getting very annoying and is causing me to wreck more than I want to. Which is not at all. PLEASE help.


----------



## Garryson01

If I remember from my trips to the US, isn't that only turning right?


----------



## beefers1

most major cities allow right turning through a red light (except NYC). and different states have diff. speed limits, gas prices, etc. i wish they had reflected that in the game. and are the canadian and mexican speed limits in km/h?


----------



## luvblackwolf

lvsb said:


> hi
> i have a problem whit american long haul,
> 
> when i want to pick up a new trailer after i accept the job, these trailers dont seem to fit on my truck, i cant get under it so i can connect it. maybe anyone know this problem
> 
> cya
> lvsb


when you back up to a truck you don't even half to be centered. a little box to your left should pop up say "press T to hook trailer". If not you may need to go into your options menu. change your keyboard controls. when i first started the game only 5 functions where turned on.:wave:


----------



## luvblackwolf

Cruise105 said:


> I just recently bought this game. I love it. I started out with the Frisk Coronado, but now I own a few other trucks. Is there a way to change the truck I am driving? I really want to drive a truck with a better paint job than the one I am driving. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


In order to change trucks you have to go to your garage, in the city you first started. you can find it using your map. If you asined the truck that you want to one of your drivers you will have to end his contract. and im not sure you may have to have it transported to your garage. If you like the truck you are driving you can change the color at a service point, it is on the bottom right corner of the menu. costs $850 to paint the truck.:wave:


----------



## luvblackwolf

Cruise105 said:


> Also the game continuously jumps. Like it is skipping. Is there a way that I can stop it from doing this. It is getting very annoying and is causing me to wreck more than I want to. Which is not at all. PLEASE help.


I have the same prob. not sure the cause of yours but i believe mine is my grafic card, or sound card ( my sound card is 10+ years old so I'm leaning that way). 
this might help you 
Minimum system requirements: 
Windows 98/ME/2000/XP 
Pentium 4 1.4 Ghz or 100% compatible 
256 MB RAM 
540 MB HD Space 
64 MB DirectX/Direct3D and T&L compatible video accelerator card 
DirectX 9.0c or later 
DirectX compatible sound card 
Mouse 
CR-Rom drive
*keep rollin*:wave:


----------



## waqqas_1988

well, i have done upto 7 jobs now, but of different companies. so do i have to do more than 3 jobs of one company to get a driver, or in other way. still i cant get driver. i have buyed tailer, a truck, but no driver. from where i can get driver. and how.


----------



## LVRadioMan

Lots of good questions here posted so far. Sorry, but mine is a repeat.

I have hired a driver, bought a 2nd truck, bought a trailer. HOW are we suppose to assign this new driver to the 2nd truck and trailer?

I bought the game online/download so there is no manual to read. The "Help" files that came with the download are about useless. Any help from ya'll would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## luvblackwolf

LVRadioMan said:


> Lots of good questions here posted so far. Sorry, but mine is a repeat.
> 
> I have hired a driver, bought a 2nd truck, bought a trailer. HOW are we suppose to assign this new driver to the 2nd truck and trailer?
> 
> I bought the game online/download so there is no manual to read. The "Help" files that came with the download are about useless. Any help from ya'll would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Press N for note book, top left says "manage contracts" you can only open a contract with a company you have worked for. when you select that company on the right side you should be able to open a contract select driver, truck, and trailer.


----------



## luvblackwolf

Also you don't need a trailer to get started, although I find I get more money with the added trailer. Your choice!


----------



## LVRadioMan

Blackwolf - THanks for the help. Got two drivers going now on two contracts. Couldn't have done it w/o your help. THanks again.

The money is pouring in now. Over a million dollars so far. Upgraded all three trucks to new rigs with all the bells and whistles.

Anyone have any cools tips for keeping costs down and maximizing profits? Would love to hear other ideas.

Thanks


----------



## luvblackwolf

LVRadioMan said:


> Blackwolf - THanks for the help. Got two drivers going now on two contracts. Couldn't have done it w/o your help. THanks again.
> 
> The money is pouring in now. Over a million dollars so far. Upgraded all three trucks to new rigs with all the bells and whistles.
> 
> Anyone have any cools tips for keeping costs down and maximizing profits? Would love to hear other ideas.
> 
> Thanks


:wave: Your welcome,
I can't say these are cool tips but they are tips

-keep an eye on your trucks you will have to repair them to keep your drivers going (manage trucks in note book)

-new drivers, new trucks. I think it said you can have as many as 47 drivers I could be wrong but I know it is high.

-follow the rules of the road to stay away from the cops. I was going 
120mph all the way by time i got done I was charged half my load for speeding

-If you want to make lots of money on your trips use (Double eggs) as far as you can go.

-If you want to hire drivers faster, short hauls 

-If you want your drivers to do all the work to get more money advance your time as many times as you want, if you have alot of drivers your $ will go up fast. But this could be considered cheating. 

-Anything beyond this you would have to mess with your files, or use some of the cheats.


----------



## LVRadioMan

luvblackwolf said:


> :wave: Your welcome,
> I can't say these are cool tips but they are tips
> 
> -keep an eye on your trucks you will have to repair them to keep your drivers going (manage trucks in note book)
> 
> -new drivers, new trucks. I think it said you can have as many as 47 drivers I could be wrong but I know it is high.
> 
> -follow the rules of the road to stay away from the cops. I was going
> 120mph all the way by time i got done I was charged half my load for speeding
> 
> -If you want to make lots of money on your trips use (Double eggs) as far as you can go.
> 
> -If you want to hire drivers faster, short hauls
> 
> -If you want your drivers to do all the work to get more money advance your time as many times as you want, if you have alot of drivers your $ will go up fast. But this could be considered cheating.
> 
> -Anything beyond this you would have to mess with your files, or use some of the cheats.


Thanks for the tips ...

Kinda figured it would be double eggs from Vancouver to Miami and back. How do you get your team of drivers to do that run too?

How did you get your truck to 120mph? Fastest I can get the T2T is just over 90mph.

Thanks again


----------



## beefers1

double eggs from vancouver to miami??? wow, i can't imagine how long that would take. at least 65 hours or so in real life.


----------



## beefers1

also: how do you unload double trailers? the only way i see is to unattach it then push it with your cab, damaging both the trailer and the cab.


----------



## beefers1

also: it says that some companies can take double trailers on the contracts page, but there aren't any to buy. eg. eddy's food takes and gives out double eggs, but when i click order trailer, there's no trailer that can hold double eggs.


----------



## luvblackwolf

beefers1 said:


> also: how do you unload double trailers? the only way i see is to unattach it then push it with your cab, damaging both the trailer and the cab.


You need to back them up just like a single trailer, it's just a little tricker. The way I do it is I drive the truck wide and when the front hits where you have to back the trailer up to I pull it strait forward as far as I can get it or untill the trailers are strait. when backing up go slow if the back trailer starts to get way out of line pull forward to straitin it out again. this may take time to get use to it. also if it is a tight space as long as the rear trailer is in line it will work, I have not tried it yet but you could pull up in an L shape to it and force the trailers to turn in sharp. Practice makes perfect. :wave:
Side tip: use different camera angles, I use the above camera most when docking trailers, with doubles you may need to use more than one.


----------



## luvblackwolf

beefers1 said:


> also: it says that some companies can take double trailers on the contracts page, but there aren't any to buy. eg. eddy's food takes and gives out double eggs, but when i click order trailer, there's no trailer that can hold double eggs.


you can only get doubles from companys if your trying to buy your own double it is not posible there is no way to connect them. 
this screenshot shows the only place you can get a double. If you don't see this (double egg or another double) then you need to go to another company, or if you have a trailer hooked up you need to unhook your trailer.


----------



## luvblackwolf

LVRadioMan said:


> Thanks for the tips ...
> 
> Kinda figured it would be double eggs from Vancouver to Miami and back. How do you get your team of drivers to do that run too?
> 
> How did you get your truck to 120mph? Fastest I can get the T2T is just over 90mph.
> 
> Thanks again


You can only asign your drivers to a company what they haul is up to the game. But if you want them to haul double eggs asign them to a company that has it maybe at least once they haul DE. Also make sure you don't asign them a trailer.

120 mph, all the best 620hp engine, 13 speed trans, biggest tires.
drive with manual trans and redline it in all gears don't shift up untill you hit max redline. Down side is cost of repairing engine. for me it's around $2000 every time.


----------



## beefers1

thanks so much. but what about that double trailer/ double eggs question?


----------



## luvblackwolf

beefers1 said:


> thanks so much. but what about that double trailer/ double eggs question?


read back in tread,
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f219/18-wheels-of-steel-american-long-haul-201242.html#post1652429


----------



## beefers1

so you can't buy double trailers? i mean, you have to use the company-supplied trailers for hauling double goods?


----------



## luvblackwolf

beefers1 said:


> so you can't buy double trailers? i mean, you have to use the company-supplied trailers for hauling double goods?


correct


----------



## beefers1

thanks. another question: can your hired drivers ever carry double trailers? and is there a way to tell him specifically what and where to carry things?


----------



## luvblackwolf

beefers1 said:


> thanks. another question: can your hired drivers ever carry double trailers? and is there a way to tell him specifically what and where to carry things?


http://www.techsupportforum.com/f219/18-wheels-of-steel-american-long-haul-201242.html#post1652479


----------



## beefers1

sorry, but i don't quite catch what you're trying to say...


----------



## luvblackwolf

beefers1 said:


> sorry, but i don't quite catch what you're trying to say...


I have already answered your "?" in this tread. that was a quick link 
"click it"

In future before asking a "?" look in the tread to see what is new!


----------



## beefers1

that just links me to the previous page, with no specific post, was what i'm trying to say.

and before i asked that question i went over all the posts already.

sorry i didn't see the first one, though.


----------



## luvblackwolf

beefers1 said:


> that just links me to the previous page, with no specific post, was what i'm trying to say.
> 
> and before i asked that question i went over all the posts already.
> 
> sorry i didn't see the first one, though.


I don't know why it doesn't work for you every time I click it, it goes right to the post. If you did not find it it is number 42


----------



## beefers1

ok, i guess i missed that.

doesn't redline reduce fuel efficiency?

i keep it in 4^L gear at around 1200 rpm and can go from chicago to new york 3 and a half times on a single tank of gas, as opposed to just under 3 times while redlining on 4L.


----------



## luvblackwolf

I don't watch the fuel efficiency, but even if you have to pay double what you normaly would it is minor comparied to what you pay in engine repair and speeding tickets. Est. $2000 to repair engine after one load and my highest was about $10,000 for all the tickets just for one load. Of course I only did this with 3 drivers and $600,000 in the bank, so it didn't hurt me any.
On a side note "beffers1" I think you should upgrade your trans (10 speed +) / engine (500hp +) you will get higher speed in a higher gear my 4^L puts me around 45 mph at 1500 rpms


----------



## beefers1

same as mine. i have the 390hp engine and the 15-speed trans with the stock truck. i'm thinking of getting another one, but haven't had the resources yet. i've currently employing only 1 driver with a used truck and no trailer (so hopefully he'll haul some double goods at Eddy's foods) and i have a dry van to hold single eggs with (as i still can't park those damn double trailers. the only way i could resulted in over $5000 in damage penalties plus another $2000 in truck repairs.)


----------



## asnaknafu

Video games also pay good money, and it's a single trailer which weighs less and is easier to drive. But no doubt double eggs is best!

My favorite truck is my Whiplash 9400! I can go about 90 on a strait with a full load and over 100 downhill! With no load i can reach 110! Of course i have the biggest engine and the 18 speed trans. Best truck no doubt!


----------



## memoth

i cannot change the colour of the truck i only can change the skins of the truck. all other trucks also in in white as mine


----------



## beefers1

Hey guys, take a look at this:

found it as i was driving around in Chihuahua 



here's a close-up:


----------



## Rigwreker

luvblackwolf said:


> I pull it strait forward as far as I can get it or untill the trailers are strait.


Most of the time you don't have the space to do that :sigh:. For example deliver double eggs to Zabart food Great Falls anyou'll see for yourself.
I'm not a v good driver but I did enjoy a lot hard truck and hard truck 2, and I own also 18 wos AA and 18 WOS PTTM and long haul.

1.I'm afraid they took out the feature you can see your own trucks rolling on the streets after you hire a driver for them .

2. The graphik and AI is better in 18 WOS LH but the thing you can't see your fleet on the roads is a minus.

3.in Hard truck was something of salt and spices which is missing in all 18 WOS : the shortcuts
They could reintroduce the shortcuts again in 18 WOS and also the short hauls.
Shortcut- as in HT you can shorten a lot the time to deliver with added risks to damage the truck an the cargo or the shortcut is flooded and you need to wait hours or just turn around in general harder way to drive BUT I realy think will give more salt to this game tha speedways and traffic lights.
I know is not a racing game and I know it should be realistic but HEY is a game and we have **** reality at the everyday news .
Otherwise is a good game but still can hold a lot of improvements.


----------



## Rigwreker

asnaknafu said:


> Video games also pay good money, and it's a single trailer which weighs less and is easier to drive. But no doubt double eggs is best!


Try double glass and you might doubt. Also gasoline at the start of the game is pretty good pay.

My fleet: Itrepid Eagle- cullare 395HP/ 13 speed
Wiplash 4900- cullare IXS 450 HP/ 18 spd
Kinetic 600- X22 450HP/ 13 sp
Frisk L9C- destiny diesel S55 280HP/9sp
And my pearl:smile: Metalhorse RH- F9M 465HP/18 sp 80mph downhill with double load.
2 dry van trailers
2 hired drivers 4 stars and 1 star and 100k in bank
in 9 week(game time) 
the 4 stars driver is damaging a lot the truck, after just 4 deliveries all the things are above 50 % damage, about 10 k to repair his truck it's look like SCS soft found a way to stop us to be in short time millionares:grin:
Is somebody know if you deliver many times to a certain company you'll have any bonus?:4-dontkno
Thanks for any reply


----------



## beefers1

Some more screens:


----------



## Rigwreker

Beefers I don't understand why reply to my message with those pictures SCS like other producers do advertise their products into game graphik is well known I think.....


----------



## beefers1

Sorry, I didn't mean for this to be a reply to your post specifically.


----------



## luvblackwolf

Rigwreker said:


> Originally Posted by luvblackwolf
> I pull it strait forward as far as I can get it or untill the trailers are strait.
> 
> Most of the time you don't have the space to do that :sigh:. For example deliver double eggs to Zabart food Great Falls anyou'll see for yourself.


Rigwreker, you missed the 1st part of my quote. I said, "The way I do it is I drive the truck wide and when the front hits where you have to back the trailer up to I pull it strait forward as far as I can get it or untill the trailers are strait."
What I mean by this is turn the truck close to the buildings untill you get around to where the trailer needs to be. Then pull strait. If this does not work try pulling at an angle so that the rear of the rear trailer is about where it needs to be like an L shape and turn the truck and first trailer sharp to force the rear trailer into place. Practice in a parking area to learn how the trailers react to your turns. 
If all fails, :sigh: if you turn sharpe enough in reverse the two trailers will separate. I've only done this once. You won't be able to hook to the rear trailer but you will be able to push it in place. I don't reccomend doing it this way but it may result in less damages.
:wave:


----------



## luvblackwolf

memoth said:


> i cannot change the colour of the truck i only can change the skins of the truck. all other trucks also in in white as mine


post number 28 is your answer.:wave:
click here.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/1630167-post28.html


----------



## dingel

i bought the game but when i open the game or go to the show room the background overlaps the truck and trailers so i cant see them can someone help plz


----------



## beefers1

what are you system specs?

maybe post a screenshot of the problem so we can look at it more closely?


----------



## damon11

hello my name is damon and i have the same game but when i turn it on it plays real slow can anybody tell me were i can get help at please


----------



## lilandy11

how do you change trucks
1. i bought a truck and went to my garage and it wasnt there please help me!! :sigh:


----------



## truckerboy92

This game is amazing. I love everything about trucking, and this game will keep me occupied untill I get my licence :laugh:

Too bad it's not that realisitc on money though.

If anyone out there fancies a challenge on this game:

Start a new game in medium
Put your Headquarters in Monterrey, Mexico
Order a new dumper, and haul loads out of the United Mining Co just north of Monterrey up the mountain (Awsome road)

Or, alternatively...

Again, start in medium
Open a headquarters in Montreal, nd haul out of VS Companies.

Good luck all. keep em rollin

P.S. How do you take screenshots?


----------



## Dnncres

i am wondering how u get where u can hire truck driver. And do u have to start at dallas


----------



## cmorrow

Dnncres said:


> i am wondering how u get where u can hire truck driver. And do u have to start at dallas


Long story short, the game by default is setup to allow you to hire a new driver after every third load that you deliver. After you've delivered 3 loads, check the hotels and parking lots for new drivers and one should be there waiting for you. Be sure to have already purchased a truck (once you purchase a truck, you have to wait for 24 hours to allow it to be transported to your company's HQ; get that part squared away before hiring a driver or you'll automatically lose 24 hours-worth of productivity). Also, consider buying a trailer, too, if you're planning on supplying your AI (Artificial Intelligence) drivers with company-purchased trailers (this is not required but your AI driver will earn more $ for each delivery versus hauling the freight in a trailer you don't own). Then, attach the new driver, his truck and trailer (if you purchased one) to a Contract, and let 'em rip! Then, after every third load YOU deliver, you will be in a position to find a new driver and then the cycle repeats. Hope that helps - welcome to the forum, Dnncres! :wink:

Chris


----------



## cmorrow

lilandy11 said:


> how do you change trucks
> 1. i bought a truck and went to my garage and it wasnt there please help me!! :sigh:


I hope you've found it by now ... I *think* if you check at the PARKING LOT in your HQ's city, it will be there. Best of luck!

Chris


----------



## kturner12

how do i sign up for companies in 18 wheels of steel american long haul


----------



## kturner12

yeah i cant get it 2


----------



## dm01

You have to find a company before you can begin work. Hit F4 (big map), find the button for "Companies", and you'll find 'em. Be careful, because some loads are overweight (avoid scales), some are fragile (don't smash 'em too much), and some are perishable (be quick). If you're still having issues, might I suggest reading the manual?

@dingel, sounds like a DirectX issue, try upgrading to DX10.

Screen Capture is F10

Trucks take an average of twenty-four hours to reach your garage.

I can't drive worth two cents. I take more in police penalties than I make from deliveries, unless I'm hauling oats to Winterpeg (strangely lucrative and cop-free).

I like the radio. I want this game in competitive and co-operative multiplayer, with radio.


----------



## beefers1

"Winterpeg"? you mean Winnipeg?

I went there during the summer once, it was quite pleasant. Assimiboine park was awesome.

Has anyone tried Euro Truck Simulator yet?


----------



## dm01

Have you been in the winter? The roads become skating rinks, and your trucks don't have runners.

The physics are very realistic: I was hauling a double of gasoline and the thing exploded when some AIdiot rammed me from behind.

If you find driving difficult, put on the hazard lights. AI won't pass you and the cops will ignore you (for the most part).


----------



## kturner12

okay thanks but now my voice command does not work


----------



## dm01

You mean you can't transmit or no one replies? Mobile GRS only has a four-mile range, and you'll find far more truckers out on the highway than in the cities.

Make sure you are pressing V. I know I've made that mistake before

<Esc> => Options => Keyboard +> make sure GRS "voice command" is set to V.


----------



## beefers1

what does the voice-command thing do anyway, besides tell you about weather and traffic (which is not very accurate anyway)?

i did hear Winnipeg gets very cold in the winter. but since so many people live there without complaining, I guess it's not too bad.


----------



## kturner12

i went up tp a truck and they didnt talk back


----------



## dm01

The CB is only accurate to four miles ahead. I mainly use the CB for weather, and my eyes for traffic.

Not all trucks are transmitting.


----------



## kturner12

Oh well i never get a reply back


----------



## dm01

Maybe your sound files aren't all there. Try a "repair" install (NOT a full re-install yet).

IF this does not work, try un-installing and re-installing ALH (after moving your saved games to a safe location, of course).


----------



## kturner12

dont know how to repair it and is there enyways to add music on the game


----------



## kturner12

i got it i just had to restart my computer!! and do u know how to add music


----------



## Freightshaker91

beefers1 said:


> also: how do you unload double trailers? the only way i see is to unattach it then push it with your cab, damaging both the trailer and the cab.


I found an easier way. All you have to do is get the tires of the rear trailer close to the back of the red unloading dock. You could have the truck and trailers at any angle in or out of the red dock, but as long as the tires of the rear trailer are in the back of the dock, the press T box should appear.


----------



## dm01

@Freightshaker you're playing on Easy, right? There's a reason they call it that.

@beefers1 You have to detach the second trailer, drive off a bit until you hear the money sound, then go back to the box and detach the second one.

I just delivered a double of Oats from Vancouver to Montreal (that was fun)


----------



## beefers1

do you mean, you can split the double into two short singles? how do you do that?


----------



## dm01

No idea, it just happened. I'll look in the manual and see if I can re-create the event.


----------



## beefers1

well, i know that if you bend the joint hard enough you can snap it, but then that'll badly damage the trailer.


----------



## matt033

hi has any one had this problem before and know how to fix it when i start the game and the main menu shows up i cannot see the truck spinning around all i see is a backround pic of a road and also when im playing the game and i go into notebook and select manage trucks i cannot see the trucks im driving the pic is not there and its the same for the trailers two as for everything else the game works perfect no freezing or anything


----------



## dm01

Sounds like some kind of major graphics glitch. Are you sure your computer meets or exceeds the recommended system requirements?

Have you tried re-installing DirectX?


----------



## luiscubsfan

How do u download music to ur radio? PLZZZZZ someone help me


----------



## dm01

You need a file converter that can convert mp3 (or whatever format your music is in) to OGG. Put the OGG files in ..\My Documents\18 WoS American Long Haul\music\. Enjoy.


----------



## cnally

this game looks like alot of fun but when i play 18 wheels of steel america long haul it loads up and everything fine it is when i get on the road it lags really bad and it seems like im going very slow and it takes for ever to turn. i have tried to update my graphics card but i do not know exactly and where to do it. i also use a laptop for this game. if anyone know what to do plz provide a link or tell me what to do thanks.


----------



## luvblackwolf

cnally said:


> this game looks like alot of fun but when i play 18 wheels of steel america long haul it loads up and everything fine it is when i get on the road it lags really bad and it seems like im going very slow and it takes for ever to turn. i have tried to update my graphics card but i do not know exactly and where to do it. i also use a laptop for this game. if anyone know what to do plz provide a link or tell me what to do thanks.


this may help.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TD6WDt-goiU

if not, google ur "?"
or try another vid :wave:


----------



## mariomtzc

i still cant get a new truck! i buy it ( i bought 2) and there are not in the garage neither the parking lot, in both the botton of "CHANGE TRUCK" is there, I click it and nothing happends , im in my HQ city.. please hellp


----------



## mariomtzc

ok ok i got it, transport it from Garage to parking lot =) thanks!


----------



## cnally

i found out how to do it i went to hp support and online support and they told me how to do it step by step and i got asome graphics and every thing seems to go really fast


----------



## dm01

That's great. Could you share what you learned with us? I'm sure everyone would like to know how you solved the problem.


----------



## Grant101

Anyone know where i can download the demo? or see some screenshots? sounds like a pretty cool game :smile:


----------



## viper2007

I need upgrande for my game I have the full game


----------



## viper2007

update version to the newest one for free


----------



## antmanzero

luvblackwolf said:


> Press N for note book, top left says "manage contracts" you can only open a contract with a company you have worked for. when you select that company on the right side you should be able to open a contract select driver, truck, and trailer.


for some reason, i did not get the option to create a contract...no clue why


----------



## kekor

How do i turn in the mission when i get the trailer to where im supposed to go?


----------



## Rinney

I enjoy this game just bought it not to long ago..i just bought a new truck and 2 trailers..

i tried sending my new truck to the parking lot in the city im in but its not there, i waited 24 hours and still nothing...then i sent my trailers there and waited 24 hours and the trailers were there but still no truck..

anyone have a similar issue??


----------



## big_joe

i need help finding some new drivers, although i have millions of dollars from the 4 drivers i do have, i cant seem to find anymore, i have over 10 trucks, trailers, and garages at the ready but no new drivers i drove all over the highways to the hotels but i end up empty handed HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big_joe

Re: 18 Wheels of Steel: American Long Haul 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I enjoy this game just bought it not to long ago..i just bought a new truck and 2 trailers..

i tried sending my new truck to the parking lot in the city im in but its not there, i waited 24 hours and still nothing...then i sent my trailers there and waited 24 hours and the trailers were there but still no truck..

anyone have a similar issue??



dependin on where your h.q. is(where they 1st send new trucks and trailers) and where the parking lot is it can take from a few hrs. or a little over a day on the game


----------



## luvblackwolf

Rinney said:


> I enjoy this game just bought it not to long ago..i just bought a new truck and 2 trailers..
> 
> i tried sending my new truck to the parking lot in the city im in but its not there, i waited 24 hours and still nothing...then i sent my trailers there and waited 24 hours and the trailers were there but still no truck..
> 
> anyone have a similar issue??


you may have sent it to a different city. go to notebook, click manage trucks and see where it is. It should tell you what lot it's in or if it is still intransit.


----------



## luvblackwolf

big_joe said:


> i need help finding some new drivers, although i have millions of dollars from the 4 drivers i do have, i cant seem to find anymore, i have over 10 trucks, trailers, and garages at the ready but no new drivers i drove all over the highways to the hotels but i end up empty handed HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


U need to make a min. of three trailer drops. then you can find a driver at any Hotel. It dosen't matter which Hotel as long as u got 3 trailer drops.
If it does't work 4 u than u might have demo.


----------



## big_joe

thanks i feel kinda dumb now bcuz i figured it out, but i hav another question can i upload music 2 my radio, im gettin tired of listenin to that damn main menu music


----------



## luvblackwolf

big_joe said:


> thanks i feel kinda dumb now bcuz i figured it out, but i hav another question can i upload music 2 my radio, im gettin tired of listenin to that damn main menu music


Have yet to try this my self but i'm sure it will work. You can google the quote for the original source. 

"If you want to add your own music to this game use nero 8 to convert them into .orgg and add them to the 18 WoS American Long Haul music folder in my documents."

Good luck.:wave:


----------



## luvblackwolf

just did it. .orgg is wrong it's .ogg

Start, Nero 8, Nero WaveEditor
Open the song you want, click save as, put in the name of the song, then under save type as select .ogg
save them to the 18 WoS American Long Haul music folder in my documents

it works I'm luvin it.


----------



## Alex17

So I have 33 drivers, 112 trailers delivered by me, 100 additional trucks (all Kinetic 2t2 fully upgraded) and about 30 000 000$. I started long time ago and i was playing as it should be played (no cheating) but i got bored and so i started to change a little bit this game. So i got super fast trucks, for some time i removed traffic, actually i dont have to play the game to be finished (maybe anyone knows if that ever finish) but this is even more boring . Now i found a new way to have fun: just a little increased power (HP x2) for better acceleration and top speed and best engine available for all trucks.So i drive "normal" which means stopping at red light and not crashing but i hate speed limits and cant find them anywhere in base.scs to remove or change. 
Maybe have anyone done this? Also i would be happy to know how to open .obj .tobj .mat .mbd and all other files that cant be opened as picture or text.

And for best start i recomend Vancouver, go to PGG Port take double glass to PGG Port Seatle (upgrade truck as much as possible when delivered) and from there to PGG Port San Francisco then you can also take a driver in San Francisco if you got enough money for truck. Then double glass to PGG Guaymas and from there double glass to Zabarts Food Miami. this is also good for contract because in Zabarts Food hired driver without your trailer will drive double eggs (sometimes even from Vancouver to Miami and back).

And btw. i started hard and havent payed even one police fee.

Sorry for bad english


----------



## JubbyJubbster

I guess the way to get rid of speed limits is to turn off the cops which it said on a website put this in to the config.cfg file 

uset g_police "1"

and it should turn off the police


----------



## Alex17

yes it works, thanks alot


----------



## beautifulnoise

While it seems like some trailers are rediculously short, like the horses and some of the "dry van" trailers, the curtainside and the reefer seem to look more like the '53 footers we're all familiar with. I guess it depends on if you like pulling and backing a pup or a industry trailer. All in all I'm really enjoying this game. My question is, do you have to do 3 trailer drops every time between hiring a new driver from a hotel?:4-dontkno


----------



## dm01

Yes, you can hire a new driver from a hotel, garage, or parking lot after three successful drops from the last time you hired a driver (the first person you hire is yourself, of course). These drops must be made by your own self, cargo delivered by your drivers does not count.

N.B.: delivering cargo quickly and without damage greatly increases your chances of hiring a driver and winning contracts for your drivers.


----------



## beautifulnoise

No matter what type, length, or characteristic of trailer and truck I send the drivers out with...they are hard on the equipment. Every week or so I notice while under the "manage trucks" tab, that I have a near 37% damage toll on my trucks. Can you let this go and just save your money? I've been fixing the equipment under "repair all" in the service vehicle tab, but I'm wondering if I should. Come on guys, I don't damage my truck that much in 2 months...:normal: but I guess as long as they are turning a profit huh?


----------



## Alex17

I don't know for you, but I repair my driver's trucks regulary (when one of them reaches about 60% damage) because if you let the damage reach 100% driver won't be able to haul any trailers until you repair his truck of course. It's also not very expensive to do so. And for hiring drivers: the best way for a good start is to deliver some hauls for Zabarts food and then hire drivers there only with trucks (no buying trailers) so they usualy take eggs


----------



## big_joe

ok still workin out the music thing but how do i get a double trailer with my own trailers


----------



## luvblackwolf

big_joe said:


> ok still workin out the music thing but how do i get a double trailer with my own trailers


You can't, cause no way to hook together. Only thru company.


----------



## dm01

I think you can buy doubles, but you can't create them from two of your own trailers.

Cola is a surprisingly lucrative cargo for its simplicity, but for cash per kilometre, construction equipment, gasoline, and engines are best. The only problems are: they're giant loads and quite heavy.


----------



## davidgotlucky13

Alex17 said:


> So I have 33 drivers, 112 trailers delivered by me, 100 additional trucks (all Kinetic 2t2 fully upgraded) and about 30 000 000$. I started long time ago and i was playing as it should be played (no cheating) but i got bored and so i started to change a little bit this game. So i got super fast trucks, for some time i removed traffic, actually i dont have to play the game to be finished (maybe anyone knows if that ever finish) but this is even more boring . Now i found a new way to have fun: just a little increased power (HP x2) for better acceleration and top speed and best engine available for all trucks.So i drive "normal" which means stopping at red light and not crashing but i hate speed limits and cant find them anywhere in base.scs to remove or change.
> Maybe have anyone done this? Also i would be happy to know how to open .obj .tobj .mat .mbd and all other files that cant be opened as picture or text.
> 
> And for best start i recomend Vancouver, go to PGG Port take double glass to PGG Port Seatle (upgrade truck as much as possible when delivered) and from there to PGG Port San Francisco then you can also take a driver in San Francisco if you got enough money for truck. Then double glass to PGG Guaymas and from there double glass to Zabarts Food Miami. this is also good for contract because in Zabarts Food hired driver without your trailer will drive double eggs (sometimes even from Vancouver to Miami and back).
> 
> And btw. i started hard and havent payed even one police fee.
> 
> Sorry for bad english


Alex17, how did you remove the traffic? I have not been able to find the traffic file anywhere. Any help would be appreciated, the supras are pissing me off. One hit me the other day. Blew up my double gasoline. :sigh:


----------



## Alex17

@davidgotlucky13

In base.scs go to def/world/road.def open it with notepad, scroll down to some kind of table and look for column named "ai lane count" in this colum set 0 everywhere and save. You dont have to extract road.def before editing.
If you want to remove supras only try this one: in base.scs/vehicle/ai/traffic storage.sii and delete line @include "definition/toyota_supra.sii". i havent tried it but it should work.

actually it is useful but be careful because sometimes vehicles appear (after crossroads) and trucks are sometimes on two lanes 

i got one question too: has anyone edited truck wheels (pacejka.sii) to find a little better settings? it would be useful to have a little more grip in quick turns and while accelerating.


----------



## davidgotlucky13

Great, thanks alot! I think i might just delete traffic for awhile and then maybe take off individual cars. Much Appreciated!

--Davidray:


----------



## Duckmaffia

Alex17 said:


> @davidgotlucky13
> 
> In base.scs go to def/world/road.def open it with notepad, scroll down to some kind of table and look for column named "ai lane count" in this colum set 0 everywhere and save. You dont have to extract road.def before editing.
> If you want to remove supras only try this one: in base.scs/vehicle/ai/traffic storage.sii and delete line @include "definition/toyota_supra.sii". i havent tried it but it should work.
> 
> actually it is useful but be careful because sometimes vehicles appear (after crossroads) and trucks are sometimes on two lanes
> 
> i got one question too: has anyone edited truck wheels (pacejka.sii) to find a little better settings? it would be useful to have a little more grip in quick turns and while accelerating.


How do you go to 'def/world/road.def in the base.scs file ?
And how to open the base.scs file ?

Thx in advance


----------



## davidgotlucky13

What I do is change the file extension to .zip and then it open it without extracting. When i'm done editing I change it back because i dont know if the game will still funcion while reading a .zip


----------



## Alex17

you can simply open base.scs with Winrar or something similar for archives and after editing just save changes, but dont forget to set "compressing method" to "store"


----------



## Larry153

i had that same problem lol but i love this game to death lol i love trucking and if you upgrade your truck you can go faster just slow down when cops are there haha!!!!


----------



## jimbob_isme

I have the solution to the music question. Open your music player of choice like windows media player, start music, open game and turn down game sounds so you can hear your music.


----------



## Xall

How do you get the best out of driving, i.e., what truck + transmission and engine have the best performance (in terms of speed, I guess).

Also, how is it that sometimes the police chase you and other times they just give you a ticket...is there something to that, going one way or another?

And finally, what single load pays the most?


----------



## Monzo

Hi.
How can i find the road on this photo. Where is it. İf you know its number please write it. Could you help me, please?

http://www.americanlonghaul.com/screenshot.php?tn=8


----------



## boernl

guys i got this game to now and im already in trble 
i cant find a way to let the driver rest if hes tired can anyone help me out here ?


----------



## boernl

boernl said:


> guys i got this game to now and im already in trble
> i cant find a way to let the driver rest if hes tired can anyone help me out here ?


i park the truck near a gas station but nothing happends he keeps saying you are tired should stop to rest


----------



## Monzo

boernl said:


> i park the truck near a gas station but nothing happends he keeps saying you are tired should stop to rest


If you have a sleeper cab (this means truck has a bed in cab), you can park your truck anywhere on the right side of the road. After that press N key and on the screen select advance time. You wil see advance time interface and select 8 hours, then click on it. 

If you don't have sleeper cab, you must find a hotel.


----------



## boernl

Monzo said:


> If you have a sleeper cab (this means truck has a bed in cab), you can park your truck anywhere on the right side of the road. After that press N key and on the screen select advance time. You wil see advance time interface and select 8 hours, then click on it.
> 
> If you don't have sleeper cab, you must find a hotel.


ty very much yh i have a sleeper that saves me loads of time ray:


----------



## dm01

Monzo said:


> If you have a sleeper cab (this means truck has a bed in cab), you can park your truck anywhere on the right side of the road. After that press N key and on the screen select advance time. You wil see advance time interface and select 8 hours, then click on it.
> 
> If you don't have sleeper cab, you must find a hotel.


I don't bother to park it, waste of precious seconds/minutes.


----------



## Alex17

Monzo said:


> Hi.
> How can i find the road on this photo. Where is it. İf you know its number please write it. Could you help me, please?
> 
> http://www.americanlonghaul.com/screenshot.php?tn=8


I think it is in Monterey, when you go to UMC there on the hill.


----------



## Alex17

Xall said:


> How do you get the best out of driving, i.e., what truck + transmission and engine have the best performance (in terms of speed, I guess).
> 
> Also, how is it that sometimes the police chase you and other times they just give you a ticket...is there something to that, going one way or another?
> 
> And finally, what single load pays the most?


if you drive to the limits it doesn't make much damage to truck so its the fastest way. But keep an eye on speed meter not to exceed speed limits (in town 80km/h (45 or 50 mph) and out town 130 km/h (about 80mph). not sure, watch the police meter when it starts to rise. also don't forget to turn on lights at 6:00pm.

the best load is glass(you can get it at pgg port) and eggs(at zabarts food, eddys food etc.)

hope it helps


----------



## Monzo

Alex17 said:


> I think it is in Monterey, when you go to UMC there on the hill.


Thank you for help. I found it.ray:


----------



## boernl

yh eggs usualy pays good only the trailer also dmges pretty fast when you have it as cargo still the payement covers the billif ur a normal driver 

for me just the parking and red light are a problem with my new engine i buildet in x-D


----------



## abeocp

OK, so this is how you hire a driver and creater a contract for more money:grin:
Oh, and press "N" to enter your notebook. You guys already know that.

First, you'll need to buy a truck. You can order a new truck at any time from your notebook (for lots of money) and it will be sent to your garage, in 24 hours. You can also buy a used truck wherever you see a D icon on the map. These will be delivered to your garage as well. 

Second, get a trailer. You'll have to order that from your notebook and it will be delivered to your garage. :sigh: Flatbed is the best and cheapest choice.

Third, meet a driver at a hotel. You may have to do some searching, but once you enter a hotel, a profile for a certain driver should appear sometimes. Depending on the driver quality, you'll have to pay them more or less, and they will crash your new truck more and less.

Lastly, create a contract! Go to "Manage Contracts" in your notebook, and assign your new driver, trailer, and truck to a certain company. Oh, and the company that you assign them to will have to produce goods that are compatible with your trailer.

Once you've done this, your driver will head off to the nearest division of the contracted company, pick up his load, and drive it to another destination, earning you $$$! He will repeatedly do this without being told again and again.
Keep track of where he is and what he's doing in manage drivers in your notebook.

Sorry if I was long-winded!


----------



## ST1

Hello all!

Can someone help me with my steering wheel? I bought Haulin and I've hooked up my Logitech NASCAR wheel to it yet I can't get it to work. When I installed the wheel, it came with a program from Logitech where you can assign the buttons etc to different things. 

Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## boernl

well i had in no time 3 drivers 3 trucks and 3 trailers and a spare truck incl 2,5 mil on my acount without bugusing just fair play if i want i can have 10 mil within 3 hours but in fact the point that it is so easy dsnt make it more fun


----------



## captaincrunch24

Is there a way for me to see what company a icon is for, without having to drive to that company?


----------



## anteakgeek

I downlard long haul onto my computer and I can't get any of my keyboard keys to work. I can dirve around, but cant do anything else


----------



## luvblackwolf

anteakgeek said:


> I downlard long haul onto my computer and I can't get any of my keyboard keys to work. I can dirve around, but cant do anything else


go to options either in the 1st menu or by hitting ESC key during game play select keyboard make sure the keys are selected for each function. :wave:



boernl said:


> well i had in no time 3 drivers 3 trucks and 3 trailers and a spare truck incl 2,5 mil on my acount without bugusing just fair play if i want i can have 10 mil within 3 hours but in fact the point that it is so easy dsnt make it more fun


I find that I have more fun creating new maps then I do playing the game. 

And before you ask "how do you create new maps?" try "google" it all the info is already on the web just have to look for it.:wink:
Be prepared map making is time consuming and hard at 1st!



ST1 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Can someone help me with my steering wheel? I bought Haulin and I've hooked up my Logitech NASCAR wheel to it yet I can't get it to work. When I installed the wheel, it came with a program from Logitech where you can assign the buttons etc to different things.
> 
> Any help will be greatly appreciated!


I have 3 steering wheels none of them work, I use a PS2 controller with a usb adapter. you still need the keyboard for some of the controls but you can put the ones you use most on the controller. the two joysticks on the controller are better in most games than a wheel!



abeocp said:


> OK, so this is how you hire a driver and creater a contract for more money:grin:
> Oh, and press "N" to enter your notebook. You guys already know that.
> 
> First, you'll need to buy a truck. You can order a new truck at any time from your notebook (for lots of money) and it will be sent to your garage, in 24 hours. You can also buy a used truck wherever you see a D icon on the map. These will be delivered to your garage as well.
> 
> Second, get a trailer. You'll have to order that from your notebook and it will be delivered to your garage. :sigh: Flatbed is the best and cheapest choice.
> 
> Third, meet a driver at a hotel. You may have to do some searching, but once you enter a hotel, a profile for a certain driver should appear sometimes. Depending on the driver quality, you'll have to pay them more or less, and they will crash your new truck more and less.
> 
> Lastly, create a contract! Go to "Manage Contracts" in your notebook, and assign your new driver, trailer, and truck to a certain company. Oh, and the company that you assign them to will have to produce goods that are compatible with your trailer.
> 
> Once you've done this, your driver will head off to the nearest division of the contracted company, pick up his load, and drive it to another destination, earning you $$$! He will repeatedly do this without being told again and again.
> Keep track of where he is and what he's doing in manage drivers in your notebook.
> 
> Sorry if I was long-winded!


You don't need a trailer! If you do get a trailer make sure you select the right one for the right company or it will take longer for your driver to make any money. You will save money from not buying the trailer. And your driver will have more options. Best bet don't bother with trailers till you have about 10 drivers working for you.


----------



## LtCarman

I bought 18 Wheels of Steel: Haulin for my son a while ago and then ended up loving it myself. 

My favorite truck was the Freightliner Cascadia from Slamauser. I know this isn't about Haulin, but I think there's an American Long Haul version for it.


----------



## tsc422

I bought this game last summer But the only question I have is....

How long is the "legal" drive time that the cops wont nail me for exceeding my limit?


----------



## dm01

Just after you get tired. If you are tired and you have a sleeper cab (identified by the "" after their names in the catalog, shops, and inventory) you can just open your Notebook and advance time. If you don't have a sleeper cab, you'll have to find a rest stop fast to avoid getting a fine. It is best to plan your routes to make efficient use of rest stops and fuel stations.

I think it's sixteen on eight off, but I'm not exactly sure.


----------



## Alex17

dm01 said:


> Just after you get tired. If you are tired and you have a sleeper cab (identified by the "" after their names in the catalog, shops, and inventory) you can just open your Notebook and advance time. If you don't have a sleeper cab, you'll have to find a rest stop fast to avoid getting a fine. It is best to plan your routes to make efficient use of rest stops and fuel stations.
> 
> I think it's sixteen on eight off, but I'm not exactly sure.




8 h of sleep is all you need, then you can drive for 12 hours.


----------



## Freeze911

Is there any way to change the company names? I noticed in an earlier post that luvblackwolf had different names for his companies.


----------



## luvblackwolf

Freeze911 said:


> Is there any way to change the company names? I noticed in an earlier post that luvblackwolf had different names for his companies.


create an account with (http://truckpol.proboards.com/index.cgi) once signed in click on home, then Modding Tips & Tutorials, then ALH problems then "How to change company names and logos". There is a bunch of other things to . I find it more fun to mod than play. :wave:


----------



## Freeze911

luvblackwolf said:


> create an account with (http://truckpol.proboards.com/index.cgi) once signed in click on home, then Modding Tips & Tutorials, then ALH problems then "How to change company names and logos". There is a bunch of other things to . I find it more fun to mod than play. :wave:


Thanks for the help, although I thought it would be easier than this. I tries just changing the names in the save file, however, that didn't work, and my game wouldn't either. I am really not that much of a computer guy. I just started the game and just wanted to make things easier by changing the companies to something I know.

By any chance, do you have a copy of the workshop folder you created for the new companies that you may be able to send me?


----------



## luvblackwolf

Freeze911 said:


> Thanks for the help, although I thought it would be easier than this. I tries just changing the names in the save file, however, that didn't work, and my game wouldn't either. I am really not that much of a computer guy. I just started the game and just wanted to make things easier by changing the companies to something I know.
> 
> By any chance, do you have a copy of the workshop folder you created for the new companies that you may be able to send me?


I'm no longer playing this game got to boring for me, I have deleted all of it. That info I gave was just something I remembered. That web site is a good place to start for anything that is 18 wos. I spent many hours finding the stuff i used. If you can't find it on that site best bet is to google what your looking for, it takes time. There are sites that people upload their stuff, like maps, trucks, trailers, real companys, ect.... It's up to you to find them. This will be my last post. Good luck to all.


----------



## JamesBond29

beefers1 said:


> dang. at my rate of delivery, i doubt i'll ever get enough money. plus the 65mph speed limit is aggravatingly slow (the last time i went across the border, down I-5, it was 75, and even then, everyone was driving at 80-90mph), and my truck can't even go that fast. Takes me 2 days in-game just to get from Vancouver to Seattle.


I have full version and I have 5million dollars so I have like 13 trailers and 6 trucks. I own 5 garages. I hired Ken at a motel/hotel and I accidentally deleted him off my list. And about the speed thing, that's weird. I got my truck up to 115mph on an interstate. Well, that's because I went to service place and upgraded my truck with new engine, tires, ect. I know anything and everything to this game so if you need any help or have a question don't hesitate to reply back. And also, you can do 71 (or 70) EXACT (you can use cruise control. just press c then let go off gas. when you brake or speed up please note you have to turn cruise control on again.) you can get away with it and your meter that shows how much of trouble you have done won't do anything. I have done 71mph passing just beside a cop off the road and nothing happened. The cop just stood still.


----------



## boernl

JamesBond29 said:


> I have full version and I have 5million dollars so I have like 13 trailers and 6 trucks. I own 5 garages. I hired Ken at a motel/hotel and I accidentally deleted him off my list. And about the speed thing, that's weird. I got my truck up to 115mph on an interstate. Well, that's because I went to service place and upgraded my truck with new engine, tires, ect. I know anything and everything to this game so if you need any help or have a question don't hesitate to reply back. And also, you can do 71 (or 70) EXACT (you can use cruise control. just press c then let go off gas. when you brake or speed up please note you have to turn cruise control on again.) you can get away with it and your meter that shows how much of trouble you have done won't do anything. I have done 71mph passing just beside a cop off the road and nothing happened. The cop just stood still.


well with 3 drivers i already had 1,5 mil in no time tha game has just bin made to easy

every time you finidh a job courier you can form a contract after you have a contract space spare a new driver will apear at some hotel


----------



## 530012838

Please Read!!) If you want some money on the game go to: Start/Douments/18whoshaulin/Save/1/Game
scroll down intill you see Money Acount Change that number to 999999955 
that is high as you can go then save it then go on your game
YOU MUST HAVE A SAVED game TO DO THIS!!1


----------



## hillcrest

Cruise105 said:


> I just recently bought this game. I love it. I started out with the Frisk Coronado, but now I own a few other trucks. Is there a way to change the truck I am driving? I really want to drive a truck with a better paint job than the one I am driving. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


You can stop at any service station and get a new paint job:wink:


----------



## dm01

You can change trucks at your head office. You can also park them for a fee at any parking garage.


----------



## houssen13

i need help i dont now why but im not making any money from the driver that i have, i made him a ontract with zabras company and all i do is pay for his expences its like im loosing money not making money so can some one help me out?


----------



## Alex17

You should also give him a truck...


----------



## KublaKhan

I'm having a slight graphics problem with ALH... it stutters like crazy. And by stutter I mean it's "normal" paced for a few seconds then it slows for a few seconds, then back to normal.. dropping frames or so it seems.. anyone else experience this?

AMD Athlon 64 x2 - 2.8GHz
4 GB DDR2
ATi HD 3450 512MB 
XP SP3


----------



## dm01

Hello KublaKhan, welcome to TSF :wave:

This happens to me too, but since I've moved on to Extreme Trucker, this is not an issue.


----------



## KublaKhan

dm01 said:


> Hello KublaKhan, welcome to TSF :wave:
> 
> This happens to me too, but since I've moved on to Extreme Trucker, this is not an issue.


Hmmmmm... well that puzzles me even more. LOL - And Hi  - I'm using onboard sound, but ALH is the only game that "stutters". 

Thanks for the help anyway


----------



## wizarddrummer

I watched a youtube video and it looks ok, but reading all of the comments people have made, I will probably opt out from buying it.

Why? Because my favorite games are simulators. Flight, Boating, Space, Train (kinda boring after an hour or so), and others. 

Part of the fun of "simulation" is the fact that you can test or push the boundaries. In the shuttle simulator if you lower the wheels in space you can't bring them back up and this creates a problem on reentry and you die.

This game should allow you to speed and not place any limits on what you can do. A person should be able to wander off road the beat path (oops made a wrong turn), go faster on an exit lane, etc. Maybe I missed the point and got it all wrong if so, please correct me.

Seeding and getting stopped by the police, etc.

I like the realism aspects.

Just my 7.7 cents adjusted for inflation.


----------



## Wrench97

It's more about earning money in a business, in today's market for it to be realistic the guy who lost the least amount and out-survived the rest would be more realistic


----------



## shotgn

I used to be a cross-country trucker 8 years ago, Let me tell you, its a cut-throat business.


----------



## Wrench97

Cut throat, try the LTL business


----------



## Redeye3323

What is LTL?


----------



## Wrench97

Less then Truck Load.


----------



## DevilDog6154

ive lost the vehicles folder. how do i get it back?


----------



## shotgn

Yes LTL is cut-throat, Constant underbidding to the point where no one wanted to take the freight cause it was so cheap.

I hated hauling con-way-fed-ex-and roadway way load.....To cheap


----------



## xhibit

How to add a trucks on 18Wheel of Steel: American Long Haul?
I want to add a new trucks.


----------



## Tonza

boernl said:


> guys i got this game to now and im already in trble
> i cant find a way to let the driver rest if hes tired can anyone help me out here ?


 Ok, first while playing 18 wos aml or haulin you press "n" which brings up the notebook. then look for the "advance time" button, you then choose how long you want to sleep for

Hope this helps



hillcrest said:


> You can stop at any service station and get a new paint job:wink:


 A easier way to change trucks, go to your headquarters or nearest garage and press enter, you then choose which truck you want
hope this helps



xhibit said:


> How to add a trucks on 18Wheel of Steel: American Long Haul?
> I want to add a new trucks.


 press n for the notebook, then look for the "order truck" tab, choose your desired truck



houssen13 said:


> i need help i dont now why but im not making any money from the driver that i have, i made him a ontract with zabras company and all i do is pay for his expences its like im loosing money not making money so can some one help me out?


 he probably needs a truck, however if he has a truck you may need to repair it or just dismiss him and get a new one


----------



## Desertsoulz

Hello, I've played this game for quite a while now and one question I have is, 

What is the best truck and truck upgrade in the game?


----------



## Alex17

If you mean original trucks then Kinetic 2t2 is best choice with best available parts to upgrade. In case it's too expensive you can get one at truck dealer for under 100 000$ with a little bit of luck.


----------



## Tonza

kungen8547 said:


> hey. Great game this one. But i have a problem with hiring other drivers to my fleet. I read the manual, and it tells me to drive to the nearest hotel\motel, and that i can hire drivers there. But i still cant figure it out! Anyone that can help me with this one?


 This may be counted as cheating...sorry valusoft. Ok go to ur config file in ur 18 wos ALH folder. change the console and developer to 1, then press ~ to bring it up on ur game, cheat driver gives 1 extra driver, cheat money is 500 000 dollars cash and cheat rating 0-23 for ur companies. hope this helps



hillcrest said:


> You can stop at any service station and get a new paint job:wink:


 or u can go to ur headquarters and press enter. then choose ur preferred truck.:smile:



volks said:


> How do we start i go in contract and i dont have any $ at the side of the companies.
> 
> thx


 do deliveries for the companies, eventually you will have a $ sign by the company



Desertsoulz said:


> Hello, I've played this game for quite a while now and one question I have is,
> 
> What is the best truck and truck upgrade in the game?


 Desertsoulz,
I personally think that there is no best truck and truck upgrade. the truck with the highest upgrade (actually there's 2). they are a Kinetic 2t2 or a pacific 387 which have 620 hp engines. but there are other trucks, go for the forerunner aggressor, it has 610 hp, but it is very fuel efficient.



KublaKhan said:


> I'm having a slight graphics problem with ALH... it stutters like crazy. And by stutter I mean it's "normal" paced for a few seconds then it slows for a few seconds, then back to normal.. dropping frames or so it seems.. anyone else experience this?
> 
> AMD Athlon 64 x2 - 2.8GHz
> 4 GB DDR2
> ATi HD 3450 512MB
> XP SP3


 CHANGE the graphics options


----------



## dm01

Free fuel:

Go to fuel station
Fill up tank
Save game
Load game
Drive off without paying

It's a bug, not a cheat.


----------



## tsc422

The Legitimate way to do it without messing with the config files which seems like the only way most of the people seem to finish this game, is to drive 3 loads from the same company.(Not necessarily same city But same company. After you deliver the third load THEN go to a hotel and when the screen pops up to pay to sleep below it there will be a Driver waiting to be hired. I believe after that You need to drive another three loads to get a 3rd driver but not positive, Im still trying to make enough money to buy a third truck before I hire my third driver. Hope you enjoy the game.


----------



## Chathura333

I can assign a driver and a truck without a trailer. But what are the benefits if I assign them WITH a trailer?


----------



## -WOLF-

has anyone managed to flip their truck? I did it one time and it made me restart

also, does anyone know if there's a way to sleep while on the road, like sleep in the cab? it is very annoying to have to find a hotel sometimes


----------



## beautifulnoise

As far as I remember, if you assign a driver, with a trailer suited for what he will be receiving, the amount he brings in per load will be much greater.


----------



## Desertsoulz

Anyone have a tutorial on how to mod the maps in this game? I been searching all over for one but can't seem to find one.


----------



## ptrhip

beefers1 said:


> Well, the graphics are definitely improved. you can see drivers in their cars, and there are more vehicle models. Lampposts are now destructible, and if you knock them down they can create a serious traffic jam. Cars behave more realistically, and so are traffic laws. You no longer get penalized for running a yellow light, but i still wish that you can turn right through a red light (i'm pretty sure it's legal in most states and provinces).


i am a real life trucker. Most componeys do not encourage right turns on red because of the wide right turns a truck has to make. Thats also the side of the truck that when they turn they can not see at all.


----------



## shotgn

ptrhip said:


> i am a real life trucker. Most componeys do not encourage right turns on red because of the wide right turns a truck has to make. Thats also the side of the truck that when they turn they can not see at all.


It is true that most companies discourage it, However it is legal in most states unless otherwise posted.


----------



## ptrhip

shotgn said:


> It is true that most companies discourage it, However it is legal in most states unless otherwise posted.


yes that is true it is legle but most good trucker dont do it so i can see why thed put that into the game, make it not legle i mean.


----------



## shotgn

Depends on the situation. I have made right turns at red lights numerous times. Just because I did does not mean Im not a good driver... 

But that does make sense that they did put it in the game


----------



## MichaelMKoeln08

Hello hands,

First of all thanks for all your hard work over the years this thread has helped me much already as I just got the game. I gotta warm it up again though and your beg your pardon ray:

So I have two questions as I bought the game via Steam where is that game folder located? :laugh: Silly I know but even the Explorer search didn't help 

More importantly the game (to be precise Prism3D engine) crashes whenever I press T at the loading bay :S Well at least the one in Indianapolis... Other than that the game runs crash and as far as I can see bug free but I just started it and made major newbie faults already :laugh:

Guess I'll try another tour to another city and see if it's a local or general problem... :4-dontkno

Anyhoo I thought maybe somebody has an idea cuz I sure don't :4-dontkno

Thanks fellas 


Some specs:

Manufacturer:	Acer, Inc.
Model: Aspire 7730G (laptop)
Processor:	Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T9400 @ 2.53GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.5GHz (both activated in Windows...)
Memory:	4096MB RAM (2,99 GB "usable" says Win7, virtual 1836 MB in use (out of game) and 4295 available)
Hard Drive:	(1) Hitachi Travelstar 5K320 (HTS543232L9A300) 298 GB
(2) WDC Scorpio Blue 320 GB (WD3200BEVT-22ZCT0) 
(~313 GB unused over three partitions, system partition has 64GB free)
Video Card:	NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT - 512 MB (estimate 1775 MB according to DxDiag, drivers version 8.17.11.9716 (March 17 2010))
Sound Card: Lautsprecher (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Speakers/Headphones:	Built-in/ Sennheiser PC 21
Keyboard:	USB Root Hub
Mouse:	USB Root Hub
Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_gdr.100618-1621)

And I keep my stuff up to date DirectX (currently DX 11) and what not...

Guess I'll try a GFX drivers update and try another loading bay in the meantime, any hints greatly appreciated :grin:


----------



## KublaKhan

1) I'm not sure that there will be a game folder since you downloaded it through Steam. However, just in case I'm wrong (Yea, I know, shocking, but it's been known to happen..  ) the default location for the .exe, base.scs files etc is:

C:\Program Files\18 Wheels of Steel Haulin

If you're talking about the user profile and where you put mods, etc.
the default location is:

C:\My Documents\18 WoS Haulin (this may be different on Windows 7 based machines)

Now, as for the crashing.. the first thing I would do is make sure the latest patch is applied (it *should* be since you downloaded via Steam). You can check your version number in the main menu of the game.

If it *isn't* the latest version (1.06) you can download it here: 18 Wheels of Steel Haulin' - Download Demo and Patches by SCS Software

See you on the road!


----------



## MichaelMKoeln08

Hello KublaKhan,

I figured the thing with the loading bay out meanwhile... I caused a programm crash by newbie behaviour (STEAM digital content bought = no manual = stuff like that happens).

So for future reference if anybody traps in that:

DON'T use your own trailers for jobs but the ones provided by the company... xD Trailers are ONLY for the drivers you hired... LOL I thought you have to buy a trailer in order to transport stuff from A to B as in invest first into a contract... guess I thought too complicated 

That's the whole story xD

So the game crashed because I tried to park one of MY trailers at some random company's loading bay hehehe - Am on the road meanwhile and the game runs without any problems  Thanks for the support ;D


----------



## Helper101

she has the weird truck the Frisk classic


----------



## Ged1s.exe

Rig n roll is latest trucking simulator? Or threres something more newer and more detailed?


----------



## aal3

Hello i have a problem With this game. I changed the settings from Fullscreen to window mode and when i changed the settings back to Full Screen the game was blurry and the quality was really poor. Its so blurry its hard to read small words. I tried to changed the Resolution and the quality settings but it did not help. Can anyone help me


----------



## dwkelley05

Shlont said:


> Hey fellow truckers. This game can be a lot of fun. I love it to bits. But it does have some quirks. I don't really dig how traffic slows to 20mph as soon as you approach an exit or a service station, what-not. But, the graphics are still totally beautiful. Except, there seem to be less cloud formations in this version than earlier ones such as PTTM.
> 
> So, then. It appears that in order to hire a new driver, you have to deliver cargoes. So, when you get sick of waiting to deliver 3 or so cargoes between hiring, the best option to increase your hiring power is to hack your game file.
> 
> This is how to do it.
> 
> Go to the directory where your 18 WoS American Long Haul folder is at. Usually, this will be in My Documents. Else, proceed to run a search and track it down. Then enter this folder and locate the folder named "Save."
> 
> Enter this folder, and observe- there will be a bunch of folders, each with a number, representing each saved game. Enter the saved game folder representing the game you wish to "hack".
> 
> In my case, this is folder 1. (You can check to see which game is saved in the numbered folder by opening that folder, and then opening "info.sii". This file will show such information as
> 
> 
> 
> The "name: Mitchell" line shows the name under which this particular game has been saved).
> 
> Alright, enough distractions.
> 
> To mod the game file (with no ill effects at all, just immediate hiring power), then open "game.sii" in the approriate saved game folder. (Open with any text editing program- such as notepad or Word). Then find the line that says:
> 
> "cargos_till_next_hire:"
> 
> there will be a space after the colon and then a number. This tells the game how many drops you have to make before being allowed to hire a new driver. Change this number to anything you want. 0 will allow you to hire a guy next time you stop at a hotel. As far as I know, you can only hire from hotels.
> 
> Make sure you have a truck purchased for your driver, and a trailer. If you don't have enough money to do that, why not give yourself a few million? In the file "game.sii" find the line that says "money_account:" change the value after the space to anything you want. I liked giving myself 50,000,000 (dollars) the other day, after prism crashed, and my game.sii file was corrupted.
> 
> While you're in the file, you can also cancel any loans you have. I haven't tested this yet, but you could probably reverse engineer loans so that you have a regular income coming to you!
> 
> Alright, so that takes care of hiring. Save your changes, and close the file and folders, and you're set to go.
> 
> Keypoints:
> 
> 1. Make sure you CLOSE 18WoS before mod'ing the game.sii file.
> 
> 2. Unless you want to really do some hacking, then you will have to repeat this process after each hire, because the "cargos_till_next_hire" field will be reset in the file. Still, hacking this file before you start up your game each time is better than driving hours and hours and wondering when you will cross a driver to hire. :0\
> 
> 3. If you feel this spoils the natural flow of the game, then of course do not apply any changes. Just play on as per usual.
> 
> 4. If you're little brother annoys you because he's always playing 18WoS when you want to, then you could hack his file, and make sure that "cargos_till_next_hire" for his saved game reads something like 36,000, or whatever value will still play. You can also alter his loans and stuff, and then he will be so jaded by the game, he won't want to play any more- giving you plenty more time at the wheel. ;-)
> 
> ...Not that I'm talking from personal experience!


my computer is mot letting me get into the game.sii folder. every time i try it says that windows explorer has stopped working. How can I get around that or fix it?


----------



## dwkelley05

my computer is mot letting me get into the game.sii folder. every time i try it says that windows explorer has stopped working. How can I get around that or fix it?


----------



## Chris Canfield

Does anybody know: The game patch (ver. 1.01) does not work?

 If you have installed the original cd (full retail ver.), the patch will not work.
 When u install it, it will display an error message: "V Corrupted installation. Reinstall application from original CD."

Can anyone explain this as to why I can't use the patch w/my installation & to fix it so that I could use the patch for my game?


----------



## Chris Canfield

Use F10 to take a screenshot.
This is the default command for any game in the 18 WoS Family of games.


----------



## cd218

I just bought this game and did a couple trips and now my truck power constantly cuts in and out, all the lights on the dash flash at the same time like check engine light. I went to garage to fix it but it still does it. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## cd218

Ignore my last post I figured it out.


----------



## Wrench97

If you found a solution post it so the next guy will know.


----------



## nialldawson

Hello all, I have been playing the game for about a year now (amassed $29million) without any problems until now. When I click to accept a job, the trailer that I am to attach appears ( falls out of the sky in fact) but at the same time, the icon indicating that the trailer is already attached also appears and I can no longer attach my cab to anything. When I try to back onto the trailer in the parking lot I get the crash sound and the trailer icon shows damage. However on the game I still have only a cab in view. Basically I don't have a trailer but the game thinks I have, If I try to test it and drive to the drop off point anyway I am unable to do so as obviously there is no trailer attached. Any ideas anybody?


----------



## KublaKhan

nialldawson said:


> Hello all, I have been playing the game for about a year now (amassed $29million) without any problems until now. When I click to accept a job, the trailer that I am to attach appears ( falls out of the sky in fact) but at the same time, the icon indicating that the trailer is already attached also appears and I can no longer attach my cab to anything. When I try to back onto the trailer in the parking lot I get the crash sound and the trailer icon shows damage. However on the game I still have only a cab in view. Basically I don't have a trailer but the game thinks I have, If I try to test it and drive to the drop off point anyway I am unable to do so as obviously there is no trailer attached. Any ideas anybody?


What truck, trailer and load are you trying to haul and from what company?

What mods, if any, do you have installed?


----------



## nialldawson

Thanks for coming back. I am using a Kinetic 600 truck, doesn't matter what the cargo is. I am enclosing a screenshot showing an unattached cab with the forthcoming trailer in the distance but the icons show a trailer already attached. I have no mods in the game yet.


----------



## KublaKhan

nialldawson said:


> Thanks for coming back. I am using a Kinetic 600 truck, doesn't matter what the cargo is. I am enclosing a screenshot showing an unattached cab with the forthcoming trailer in the distance but the icons show a trailer already attached. I have no mods in the game yet.


I've never seen that. 

You can try editing your game.sii file, that may work.

Now, before you do this: Make a copy of the Saved game folder in the 18WoS Haulin' folder.

You'll find this folder under the "Documents" folder on your C:\ drive. Place the backup of the "Saved" game folder in a safe spot.

*** I'm not responsible if you screw your game up. *** 

Once you do that, inside the "Saved" game folder you should see at least one folder named 1 (there may be others: 2 3 4 5, etc.) Each of these folders is one saved game. 1 = oldest game saved, etc. 

Inside the folder you want to edit, there is a file named: "game.sii"

Look for this line: assigned_trailer_connected: true

Change to "false". 

Save the file and load the game. See if that works.


----------



## Tonza

nialldawson said:


> Thanks for coming back. I am using a Kinetic 600 truck, doesn't matter what the cargo is. I am enclosing a screenshot showing an unattached cab with the forthcoming trailer in the distance but the icons show a trailer already attached. I have no mods in the game yet.


What the game is showing is that you are going to be transporting that product for the company, as soon as you finish the transport, then the icon will go away.


----------



## nialldawson

Tonza said:


> What the game is showing is that you are going to be transporting that product for the company, as soon as you finish the transport, then the icon will go away.



That's the problem Tonza, If I try to connect to the trailer the game will not let me but if I carry onto the destination, as if I had a load, I am unable to disconnect the trailer because it is not there!:banghead:


----------



## Alex17

Maybe try with another truck.


----------



## Tonza

nialldawson said:


> That's the problem Tonza, If I try to connect to the trailer the game will not let me but if I carry onto the destination, as if I had a load, I am unable to disconnect the trailer because it is not there!:banghead:


Try it with another truck. If it continues to do so, create a new game and delete your previous save file. It sounds like you have a missing file somewhere in your game


----------



## nialldawson

Tonza said:


> Try it with another truck. If it continues to do so, create a new game and delete your previous save file. It sounds like you have a missing file somewhere in your game


As you suggested I bought a new truck, identical to the present one and switched over at the nearest parking lot. Went back to a company and it worked perfectly in every way, then switched back once again to the "defective" unit and it now works. Very strange!!!!!
Thanks for your help.
Just letting you know KublaKhan's suggestion did not appear to make any difference but thanks for the help anyway.


----------



## don29002

I made 3 rounds of deliveries. From Charleston to Chicago; then from Chicago to Roswell; then from Roswell to Chihuahua. I'm in Chihuahua--right outside the company I need to deliver 'packaged food' to. But I don't know exactly where to drive my truck to deliver the trailer.. plus I've been using cruise control like crazy since I'm almost out of fuel.
In Chihuahua, I need to deliver packaged food to Trolley Gardens.

Can anyone help me?? This is urgent.

--Donald


----------



## riddlebm

I am having an issue with the games stalling on me when I click on Manage Contracts and Manage Drivers. This issue started after I hired my first driver, so now I can't assign the driver. Does anyone know what could be wrong?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

I can't believe this thread is still going strong. Wow.


----------



## don29002

I fixed my other problem but now I have a new, even worse problem. I put in a lot of cheat codes and edited my game save file, believing that putting in cheat codes could actually work.... or maybe the mistake was putting in too many of them at one time, instead of just three or four cheats only.

But now I need help. How do I undo the cheats I entered in and replace them with the correct codes that I had before? This is something serious, because after I put the cheats in, my ALH game crashed. Another mistake: I didn't put them in for only one save file, I have 3, and I put them in 2 of my 3 save files....


----------



## don29002

riddlebm said:


> I am having an issue with the games stalling on me when I click on Manage Contracts and Manage Drivers. This issue started after I hired my first driver, so now I can't assign the driver. Does anyone know what could be wrong?


Riddlebm, it's a glitch in the game. I have the exact same problem also, but there's nothing you can do about it.. every time it happens though, I just restart the game over again (from the last save) and play it again.


----------



## ryan_0456

how do you turn of the traffic on 18 wheels of steel american long haul


----------



## -WOLF-

ryan_0456 said:


> how do you turn of the traffic on 18 wheels of steel american long haul





Alex17 said:


> In base.scs go to def/world/road.def open it with notepad, scroll down to some kind of table and look for column named "ai lane count" in this colum set 0 everywhere and save. You dont have to extract road.def before editing.
> If you want to remove supras only try this one: in base.scs/vehicle/ai/traffic storage.sii and delete line @include "definition/toyota_supra.sii". i havent tried it but it should work.


Hope that helps.


----------



## driverzack15

hey I don't even no if any one get on here anymore but

I play the game 18 wos American long haul 

well worked fine on windows 7 I recently upgraded the computer and windows to 8

well 18 wos in stalled and brings up launch application how ever when I click start it does not launch the game any ansers

?

my email [ Email removed by Moderator ]


----------



## ervdog98

okay i got a question. can you like drive with the people you hire as in like deliver the same cargo as them to the same palce?


----------



## tsc422

Best solution I know of would be to google whether they have drivers for windows 8 for the game.


----------



## tsc422

ervdog98 said:


> okay i got a question. can you like drive with the people you hire as in like deliver the same cargo as them to the same palce?


You cant ride in the same truck as them and if you go to the same yard as them You wont see them loading up the same load. But whether you can go to the same location and get the same or similar load Im sure thats possible. As far as Convoying with them You may get lucky and find them on the road if you recognize their truck but In pedal to the metal you could see their truck on your heads up display and see what route they were on and when they passed you you could see them pass you. In American Long haul I could see the trucks on the map in my notebook but no matter how close I got to them I never saw them on my heads up display so I never knew if they were one of the trucks that passed me or were in front of or behind me.


----------



## Johnny Glades

Hi, I have a sleeper cab truck, I cannot seem to get sleep at hotels.
How do you get sleep otherwise, or other places?
PLMK, Thanks.


----------



## tsc422

Hi Johnny,
Unfortunately I scratched my copy of the game so I cant get back into the game. As far as sleeping at hotels, It doesnt matter what kind of truck you to use hotels You just have to make sure you hit the brakes over the symbol. If you appear to be over the symbol and the hotel option doesnt work then creep forward or backward a bit until you get the menu to popup However it wont popup till you come to a complete stop. However, Since you said you have a sleeper truck Save yourself the money of the hotel and just pull over anywhere (make sure your off the road, If i remember right you can get a ticket if you block the road while sleeping) Secondly, Turn off your engine before you sleep so your not burning fuel over night while your sleeping.. Press F4 and Advance Time should come up and it will ask you how many hours do you want to advance. Remember you need 10 hours minimum off or else you face a ticket next time you pass a police officer for exceeding drive time.


----------

